# Looking for a couple change gears for a Clausing 100/111



## COMachinist (Apr 12, 2018)

Hi All
Looking for the stud gear change gears Part numbers M118 17T and M119 23T or the drawings for these gears. Any help will be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks for looking
CH


----------



## benmychree (Apr 12, 2018)

I can't imagine that they would be at all difficult to make, if you had a sample gear of another number of teeth, all the other info, such as the OD and depth of tooth is either in Machinery's Handbook or stamped on the cutter, the diametral pitch can be deduced from the OD and the number of teeth on an existing change gear or with a pitch gage.


----------



## COMachinist (Apr 12, 2018)

Yea i don’t have any gear cutting tools, right now. I hoped someone had a drawing for those gears I could send a copy to Boston gear and get them made. I just don’t need the gear cutters that often. In fact I have never cut a gear in my life. Of course I need one now.
These are the gears for what they call near metric threads acording to clausing. I’m still waiting to see if they have a draw, so far still waiting. I do have a vertical rotory table, with a 4 jaw and index plates. Not sure what the DP, or any specs are for the clausing stud gears.
Thanks
CH


----------



## benmychree (Apr 12, 2018)

I have the wherewithal to do this for you, all I'd need is the present change gear that these would replace.


----------



## COMachinist (Apr 12, 2018)

Well as best i can tell the gears have a 11/16” bore, 1/2” wide, 17 tooth, 16 pitch 14.5 pressure angle. The other gear is same but 23 tooth. The gear that is on there now is 11/16” bore 1/2” wide, 18 tooth, 16 pitch 14.5 pressure angle. Does this make since? I’ll have to remove it to get a good diameter messurment
CH


----------



## benmychree (Apr 13, 2018)

Yes, all that makes sense, only fact missing is keyway size.


----------



## COMachinist (Apr 13, 2018)

Yea I got a call from Clausing this morning and they found the last 2 gears in the warewarehouse, NOS so bought both the 17 and 23 tooth gears. He said it was just luck they found them. They won’t have any more so thought I should buy a powerball for tonight LOL
Thanks for your help and your offer. I guess i should learn to make a gear or two, woundering if thoses Chinese cutters are any good. Looked at some US made that was like 267.00 each thats more than the lathe cost me for those. I hate to buy chinese when I can get US made.
CH


----------



## benmychree (Apr 13, 2018)

Wonderful!  I think you could find lots of cutters on e bay for much less; I have nearly two sets of all pitches from about 48 down to 3, all obtained quite cheaply.


----------



## homecnc (Jul 6, 2018)

Hello all,

I am searching for the same 2 gears as the original poster (parts M118 and M119). I reached out to Clausing as well, but it sounded like they don't have any left. Hence I was wondering if anyone here might be able to point me to other sellers that might be stocking these old gears. Would appreciate any help.

Thanks.


----------



## Canadianprime (Jul 7, 2018)

homecnc said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am searching for the same 2 gears as the original poster (parts M118 and M119). I reached out to Clausing as well, but it sounded like they don't have any left. Hence I was wondering if anyone here might be able to point me to other sellers that might be stocking these old gears. Would appreciate any help.
> 
> Thanks.



 I have purchased a couple gears with the correct number of teeth from Motion industries.  They will need modification but should be easily doable.  I should have them by next week.


----------



## homecnc (Jul 7, 2018)

Canadianprime said:


> I have purchased a couple gears with the correct number of teeth from Motion industries.  They will need modification but should be easily doable.  I should have them by next week.



I just looked up Motion Industries and found "rough stock" gears with the right specs. I will keep them in mind and also keep searching. I plan to call Clausing once again next week.

Would it be possible for you to let me know how things turn out once you receive the new gears next week?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Canadianprime (Jul 7, 2018)

homecnc said:


> I just looked up Motion Industries and found "rough stock" gears with the right specs. I will keep them in mind and also keep searching. I plan to call Clausing once again next week.
> 
> Would it be possible for you to let me know how things turn out once you receive the new gears next week?
> 
> Thanks for your help.



 Will do.  Also, for those interested, I have attached a chart I have found for the thread pitches that you are able to cut with these gears.


----------

